# the warm up



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

Just check the gauges and ever thing seems blown out any info?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Stacked up ice down low, blown out water up high.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Guages on the Rocky are frozen up. I drove from the join in the river down to the marina on Tuesday. Water was open with side ice only from about below the ford at the nature center, down to somewhere between the golf courses. Saw water level today and I would say it is the same. So, you can find some fishable water. I would bet most rivers are the same. YOu just have to get out and look. 

Rickerd


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

You'll never find out from the computer.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Took the advice to go look. The local trib I go to was ice free and had great color and flow. I got 5 today. Saw one other set of footprints in the snow. Felt great to see the float go under. 4 on jig/maggot, 1 on red spawn bag.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Hit the same trib today front might have slowed them down. Only two on spawn bags, still nice to have open water.


----------

